# Another Blonde Joke



## Reformingstudent (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are the All-Time Top 10 Blond Inventions!

1) The water-proof towel

2) Solar powered flashlight

3) Submarine screen door

4) A book on how to read

5) Inflatable dart board

6) A dictionary index

7) Ejector seat in a helicopter*

8) Powdered water

9) Pedal-powered wheel chair

10) Water-proof tea bag

What great ideas! D'oh!

*my personal favorite. lol


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

I represent that comment! What I want to know is when we are going to get our "blond moment" icon. I thought we got it, but someone was just teasing me.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I represent that comment! What I want to know is when we are going to get our "blond moment" icon. I thought we got it, but someone was just teasing me.



Sarah, go back to the post with the "blond moment" smilie in it. Right click the icon and chose "copy image location" then past that to a text document somewhere. Then you can use the "Insert Image" button to place that icon where ever you want in your PB posts. 


Better yet.....







Just use this one.


----------



## discipulo (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the name of a blonde hair coloured in black?

Artificial Intelligence…


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I represent that comment! What I want to know is when we are going to get our "blond moment" icon. I thought we got it, but someone was just teasing me.
> ...



You won't believe this, but I tried that very thing right after you so generously gave it to me that day and it didn't work, but let's try again!





What do you know? I must have been having a



when I tried the first time!

-----Added 1/31/2009 at 01:49:24 EST-----

Where did you get this one



?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Where did you get this one
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I have a whole page of them "stashed away"



on the internet somewhere. You already have all the information you need to find them.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

What kind of horses do blondes ride in Alaska?






A blonde, who was tired of all the blonde jokes, decided to dye her hair. As she was driving down the road she saw a sheep herder with his dog. She pulled over, rolled down her window, and called the sheep herder over. May I help you? he said. She replied, If I can guess how many sheep you have, can I have your dog. Sure, the herder said. Thirty-six, and one is pregnant. The sheep herder was stunned. That's amazing! he said in astonishment. Well, a deal's a deal; you can have my dog. The blonde, got out of her car, picked up the dog and put it in her car. As she was about to drive off, pleased with herself, the herder knocked on her window and signaled for her to roll down her window. If I can guess what your original hair color was, can I have my sheep back?


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

But where's your picture?


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

*And now for my 1000th post, drum roll please...*



sjonee said:


> But where's your picture?



It's here: http://www.puritanboard.com/members/johngill/


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, I don't get it. Where's the horse?


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ok, I don't get it. Where's the horse?



The moose is the horse. We have a lot of moose up here. It's normal to see a mother and a calf around town during the winter. We call them a pair of meesium.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Ummm, not seeing a moose either....just you reading your book.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ummm, not seeing a moose either....just you reading your book.



Ahh, we're talking about two different pictures. Nope, no horse in that picture. Nor a moose.

Wi not trei a holiday in Alaska this yer ?

See the loveli lakes

The wonderful telephone system

And mani interesting furry animals

Including the majestic moose

A moose once bit my sister...

No realli! She was Karving her initials on the moose with the sharpened end
of an interspace toothbrush given her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an
Anchorage dentist and star of many Alaskan movies.

Mynd you, moose bites Kan be pretti nasti...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, not seeing a moose either....just you reading your book.
> ...



Are you sure you're taking your medicine?


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Are you sure you're taking your medicine?



I knew I had forgotten something mildly important. But I'm curious if you're on yours. You didn't get the movie reference? Or the joke in the earlier post? Admittedly the joke wasn't that funny. But at this hour and being -15F outside, that's all you get.

(This thread officially hijacked by late night posters.)


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I don't watch movies! There lies the problem! The joke was fab!






Uhhhhhhhh! You live in Alaska! That's my dream vacation!!!!!!


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I don't watch movies! There lies the problem! The joke was fab!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't miss much. British comedy as a kid warped my humor. That and a German father.


You should come up here. I'll take you bear hunting. You a fast or slow runner? I need to know whether or not to kick you in the knees when the bear starts chasing us.

If you visit Alaska, come to Fairbanks and not that suburb of Seattle known as Anchorage. Up here we have the aurora, ice fishing, buffalo chasing, moose taunting, and getting your picture taken next to a temperature sign that reads -50F in shorts and a t-shirt. You need a quick camera. We've had some decent snow as well. Though I think last winter was colder. After a few years you actually prefer -20F or colder for winters.

If you want I could always send you some authentic Alaskan jewelry. (Ask what this is first.)


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I don't watch movies! There lies the problem! The joke was fab!
> ...



I'm a very slow runner, so you may kick me in the knees especially if it is a grizzly...he's pass me up and run for you!  I'm sure the jewelry is moose dung!  I have sooooooooo many friends who live in Alaska! I WANT TO GO THERE!


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



I see you know about our wonderful jewelry exports. If you're a slow runner I'll let you run. Harder for the grizzly to chase two targets. 

Any of your friends here in Fairbanks?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 31, 2009)

Another Blonde Joke:

Two Blonde's walk into a building........

You think one of them would have seen it!

Have a happy day!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2009)

Even I can do it!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



No, Palmer (?spell).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Another Blonde Joke:
> 
> Two Blonde's walk into a building........
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 31, 2009)

Reformingstudent said:


> 7) Ejector seat in a helicopter*
> 
> *my personal favorite. lol



Actually, the Kamov Ka-50 "Black Shark", and Ka-52 "Alligator", two Russian attack helicopters, have ejector seats. The seat is activated after explosive charges located in the rotor disk have blown away the rotors and the canopy has been similarly jettisoned. In the dangerous missions attack helicopters fly, this is a life-saver.

How blonde are you yourself, incidentally? 

Edit:



Reformingstudent said:


> 8) Powdered water



Snow?


----------

